
CEO payday: What tech's top execs made in '09 - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/business/103021/ceo-payday-what-techs-top-execs-made-09
======
Mistone
those pictures are creepy and I really dont like the slideshow format (used
often in forbes), it takes so much longer to read.

